# Ping Test mit VB Script



## polybassa (3 März 2009)

Hi, 

ich muss für einen WLan Test die Verbindungsqualität testen.
Mein HMI Gerät ist ein MP277 IWLan. Und ich möchte nun in meine Projektierung einen automatischen Ping test einbinden. 
Hat jemand ne idee wie ich das am besten anstellen kann??
Mit VB Script geht des doch bestimmt das ich im CMD den PING befehl eingebe. 
Nach Möglichkeit möcht ich noch die Ping zeiten in ms in eine Variable abspeichern.

Schon mal im voraus danke für eure hilfe

MFG


----------



## JesperMP (3 März 2009)

Hallo polybassa.

Ich glaube leider nicht das es geht.

Laut diesen Link gibt es Ping auch bei Win CE 3.0:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms881814.aspx

Und hier ist VBS code um Ping zu ermitteln. Der ping zeit versteckt sich irgendwo in _strPingResults_:

```
dim strTarget, strPingResults
On Error Resume Next
 
strTarget = "10.1.0.7" 'IP address or hostname
Set objShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
Set objExec = objShell.Exec("ping -n 2 -w 1000 " & strTarget)
strPingResults = LCase(objExec.StdOut.ReadAll)
IF NOT InStr(strPingResults, "reply from")
 THEN ShowSystemAlarm("There is no LAN connection to the database server !")
END IF
```
Leider ist diese code wegen _WScript.Shell_ nur für 'echten' Windows geiegnet.
Ob etwas ähnliches möglich ist bei Windows CE bezweifle ich. Aber sicher bin ich nicht.


----------



## polybassa (3 März 2009)

hi 
bin heut soweit gekommen, dass ich ne .bat datei auf des panel gezogen hab, mit der ich unter wince den ping test auslösen kann und dann die meldungen in ne txt datei ablegen lassen kann. außerdem kann ich alle einstellungen für den ping test in der .bat datei hinterlegen.

nun hab ich nur noch des problem des ich die bat datei in wincc flexible einbinden muss.
Mit ner exe datei funktioniert der StarteProgamm befehl einwandfrei, nur mit ner .bat datei hab ich so meine zweifel.

Hat jemand schon mal was ähnliches gemacht??

Mfg


----------



## akm88 (22 September 2010)

*Hi!!!!*

Fine!!!!
In order to perform ping test, i visit this site www.whoisxy.com/ping.aspx
It has the best information of IP address, domain name, hosting, and ping test to know the particular connection is online or not!!!!!


----------



## akm88 (22 September 2010)

*Hi!!!!*

Fine!!!!
In order to perform ping test, i visit this site www.whoisxy.com/ping.aspx
It has the best information of IP address, domain name, hosting, and ping test to know the particular connection is online or not!!!!!


----------

